# Mackinac island



## sfwilshire (Jun 30, 2009)

Any suggestions on where to find the best rate for a family of four for one Friday night there? Youngest is 10, so it can't be an adult only place.

The website makes it hard to look for a deal.

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 30, 2009)

Sheila,

When are you planning on spending a day there?


Richard


----------



## bslag (Jun 30, 2009)

*Mackinaw Island*

High season is so short on the Island that I'm not sure any deals are available. I would check Mackinaw City as even in high season those are much cheaper. Enjoy!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 30, 2009)

We tagged a few days up in Mackinac after our stay at Glen Arbor, we stayed in Mackinac City, save big $$$. Plus there was a good restaurant at what was the old train station for the city. Can't remember the name, but we ate dinner there twice.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jun 30, 2009)

I've never seen any "deals" for a Friday night on the Island during summer time (peak season).  You might try:
www.michigan.org
go under the menu for "select city" and choose Mackinac Island.  You can then search for accommodations, dining, things to do, etc.

The previous posters are correct in that Mackinaw City is less expensive, but you'll still pay premium price for a Friday night.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 1, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Sheila,
> 
> When are you planning on spending a day there?
> 
> ...




July 10.

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jul 1, 2009)

We were just on the island June 15th to watch our girls march in the Lilac Festival parade.  We rented a cabin near St. Ignace so we didn't have to worry about hotel prices.  

I think you could comfortably see the island as a day trip so I don't know if truly necessary to get a hotel on the island.  The Lilac Tree Hotel is on the middle of the main strip.  The Iroquois is at the end of the main strip and fairly close to the Grand Hotel.  It has some nice views of Lake Michigan.  I didn't see any run down looking hotels/inns so I think any of them are a safe bet.  Be aware that the city becomes fairly dead once the last ferry leaves the island, even on a Friday night.  We used the Arnold Ferry line and the round ticket per person was $49.  A bit steep, in my opinion.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jul 1, 2009)

northwoodsgal said:


> We were just on the island June 15th to watch our girls march in the Lilac Festival parade.  We rented a cabin near St. Ignace so we didn't have to worry about hotel prices.
> 
> I think you could comfortably see the island as a day trip so I don't know if truly necessary to get a hotel on the island.  The Lilac Tree Hotel is on the middle of the main strip.  The Iroquois is at the end of the main strip and fairly close to the Grand Hotel.  It has some nice views of Lake Michigan.  I didn't see any run down looking hotels/inns so I think any of them are a safe bet.  Be aware that the city becomes fairly dead once the last ferry leaves the island, even on a Friday night.  We used the Arnold Ferry line and the round ticket per person was $49.  A bit steep, in my opinion.



According to Arnold Ferry line website, the adult r/t ticket price is $24.00.  Are you sure the $49 you paid wasn't for both of your tickets?

If you go online to any of the ferry lines (Sheplers, Arnolds or Star Line) you can get discounts by ordering on line, or printing out their coupons.
www.mackinacferry.com is for Star Line
www.arnoldline.com is for Arnolds
www.sheplersferry.com is for Shepler's

You will also be able to print out their schedules.

Have a great time!


----------



## Black Diamond (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pitch a tent ??*

I can get you access to a open lot on the island( personal property)


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 5, 2009)

We stayed one night on the island, it wasn't cheap, but really nice.

Main Street Inn & Suites
P.O. Box 178
Mackinac Island, MI 49757
906.847.6530

reservations@mainstreetinnandsuites.com
http://www.mainstreetinnandsuites.com/

We used Sheplers Ferry which was real close to the hotel.

http://www.sheplersferry.com/


We stayed the week in a cabin (rustic and more like camping).

Balsams Resort
1464 West US 2
St. Ignace, MI 49781
balsamspat@msn.com
www.balsamsresort.com
906-643-9121


The bridge toll is $ 3.00 for cars each way.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 6, 2009)

Black Diamond said:


> I can get you access to a open lot on the island( personal property)



30 years ago I might have jumped at the offer, but too many years in timeshares have gone under the bridge. My kids are more spoiled than I am. We still have a tent as far as I know, but I ask my husband recently if he had any idea where it was and he mentioned that it had been 20 years or more since he'd seen it. 

I decided that we might just make it a day trip from Harbor Springs. Or we may just wait and go another time. After driving nearly 800 miles Sunday and facing another 800 back on Friday, we're not feeling too energetic right now.

Sheila


----------



## nodge (Jul 6, 2009)

*Grand Hotel Internet Special $299/night with breakfast*

If you've got the cash and are willing to bring your church clothes just to walk through the lobby to get to your room, the Grand Hotel on Mackinac Island is offering this Internet Special with breakfast included for the night of July 10th.

Now $299/night may seem expensive, but for the Grand Hotel on Mackinac Island during the extremely limited peak summer season, this is a bargain.

Have fun!

-nodge

If interested, select "select a Room Inclusive Package" and then select "Family Packages" and then select "Summer Bed and Breakfast" to get the $299 rate to appear.  If you just select "Internet Specials"  from the main reservations page, no available inventory will show-up.

Oh yeah, if you have the time to stop during your drive up north or back south, I highly recommend swinging by Greenfield Village, which is a safe distance outside of Detroit.  -n


----------



## jamstew (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow! That's an amazing price for the Grand!! Wish I could get up there....


----------

